# Brauche Hilfe für einen Chat!



## halomania (17. Juli 2004)

tja es ist logisch das alle chats im internet mit irgendeinem programm gemacht worden sein mussen.
desshalb brauch ich hilfe.
ich will mir meinen eigenen chat basteln, weis aber nicht wie,womit, und woher!
bitte helft mir


----------



## SilentWarrior (17. Juli 2004)

Darf's auch was vorgefertigtes sein?

-> http://www.spinchat.de/


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Juli 2004)

Ich hab auch mal meinen eigenen Chat mit PHP,JAVASCRIPT und ner DB gebaut.....der läuft sogar(naja....ab und zu haperts auch, aber was ist schon perfekt).  Im Endeffekt reicht da NOTEPAD...wenn du weisst, was du willst.


----------



## halomania (17. Juli 2004)

ja natürlich kann man das mit notepad machen/aber kann ich mir nicht schon mal ein template holen irgendwo, was ich dan ändern kann?

spinchat kenn ich schon!


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. Juli 2004)

Ich denk du willst deinen eigenen Chat basteln.....und nicht neue Suppe in nen alten Topf kippen


----------



## SilentWarrior (17. Juli 2004)

> Ich denk du willst deinen eigenen Chat basteln.....und nicht neue Suppe in nen alten Topf kippen


Wo er recht hat, hat er recht. 

Btw: Gratulation zum 2000. Post!


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von SilentWarrior _
> *Btw: Gratulation zum 2000. Post!  *


 ....:sad: für nen Jubiläumsposting hätte ich mir vielleicht was Netteres aussuchen sollen.....trotzdem Danke


----------



## davedigital (21. Juli 2004)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie man nur mittels HTML/Javascript den Refresh der MItteilungen hinbekommt. Die Seite ständig zu aktualisieren wär ja keine saubere Lösung...


----------



## KristophS (21. Juli 2004)

Möglicherweise mit einer Schleife die alle x Sekunden aktualierst?
Zum Aktualiesieren gibt es auch eine Funktion ,glaube ich zumindest.

Allerdings würde ich den Chat irgendwie unabhängig(Iframe?) von der Seite laufen lasse da bei einer andauerenden Aktualiersung ,wohl der Traffic ins  Immense steigt.

Eine ganz andere Sache:
Bist du dir sicher das du einen Chat machen willst ,wenn du bei solchen Sachen scheiterst?


----------



## davedigital (21. Juli 2004)

@KristophS: Ich will ja keinen Chat machen.. ;-)

na sicher gibt es die Möglichkeit den Chat über einen Metatag oder über Javascript neu zu laden. Doch dies müsste doch mindestens einmal pro Sekunde geschehen um einen halbwegs flüssigen Textaustausch zu gewährleisten - doch: Der Browser ist dann ja nur noch mit dem Laden der Seiten beschäftigt. Wie machen das die "richtigen" Chats?


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. Juli 2004)

Die "richtigen" Chats laufen mit Java...dort ist es möglich, Daten an den Browser zu senden, falls es was neues gibt.

Mit einer PHP-Lösung bspw. geht das nicht.... da muss der Browser regelmässig Daten aus der DB abfragen...deshalb die ständige Nachfrage am Server, ob etwas neues eingegangen ist...ein refreshen oder sonstetwas in der Art ist daher unumgänglich.

Wenn du das mit PHP machen willst, kann daher die Devise nur lauten....die angeforderten Daten pro Anfrage so knapp wie möglich halten....also bspw. wie Kristoph vorschlug, den Chat in einem separarten iFrame laufen lassen.

<edit>CH=K:-(</edit>


----------



## KristophS (21. Juli 2004)

Eins habe ich an deinem Beitrag zu bemängen Fatalus:
Ich heisse Kristoph .
Das ist mir seeehr wichtig 

Zum Thema:
Es gibt auch verschiedene PHP Chats.
Per Google findest du sicher einige Lösungen ,dort kannst du auch mal schauen wie es gelöst wurde.


----------

